
F8 2017 App Open Source - oclbdk
http://makeitopen.com/blog/2017/12/04/blog-post-f82017-open-source.html
======
sosedoff
Direct link to the repo:
[https://github.com/fbsamples/f8app/](https://github.com/fbsamples/f8app/)

